# Mounting and ripping media.



## sossego (Apr 19, 2013)

First, what is the proper way to add multiple users in PolicyKit? Is a separator used or a comma without spaces?
Second, grip complains of not seeing a /dev/acd0. Will it be necessary to create the link in /dev? If so, then what is the proper command for doing such?

Thanks muchly.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 19, 2013)

/dev/acd_X_ devices are parts of legacy ATA stack. They are absent on FreeBSD 9.0 and above. Only /dev/cd_X_ are representing CDs after that point.


----------



## sossego (Apr 19, 2013)

Okay.
It seems I will just need to create a script and make it executable.

Now, what about /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf?

I tried the separator but it doesn't seem to do right. 

Also brasero doesn't want to open the CD.


```
--><config version="0.1">
<match user="root">
<return result="yes"/>
</match>
<define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
<match user="raspycat|schrodinger">
<return result="yes"/>
</match>
</match>
</config>
```


----------



## sossego (Apr 21, 2013)

Below, my /etc/fstab is printed.


```
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/ada0s1a	/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/ada0s1b	none		swap	sw	0	0
/dev/ada0s1d	/var		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/ada0s1e	/tmp		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/ada0s1f	/usr		ufs	rw	2	2
/dev/ada0s1g	/home		ufs	rw	2	2
```

Brasero does not recognize the device. 



> The disc in "(null)" cannot be ejected


is the error when using the Brasero -> Tools menu. 

I am missing something here - besides the usual.


----------

